# Goof's



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Bump


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Those are cute. Love how Peanut grins for the camera. What a little ham. :


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

They look like best buddies. And loved that smile for the camera.


----------



## threegoldengirls (Mar 1, 2006)

Cute pictures. Where is Jack hiding out?


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Those are cute. Love how Peanut grins for the camera. What a little ham. :


You can say that again she is a little ham...ROFL, getting bigger by the minute


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Great pictures and love the smiling for the camera. Great buddies.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

threegoldengirls said:


> Cute pictures. Where is Jack hiding out?


Jack is the watch dog...he tells on them two what ever they do, so he's probably in the house telling on them, btw they love to dig holes.


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

cute,cute,cute


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Goofy Goldens? Never


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

I just love the big pretty smile.They always recognize the camera don't they They are both very pretty babies!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Those are beautiful dogs.


----------

